# Energy Income Fund, TSE:ENI.UN



## alexei (Jul 2, 2012)

I've been watching this income fund (ENI.UN) and I'm wondering if anybody knows the reason for the price drop over the last 5 months: from 5.14 in January to 3.92 today. What are the risks associated with this fund and how does the fund charge the MRE (does it take away units every month?)?

https://www.google.ca/finance?q=TSE:ENI.UN


----------



## doctrine (Sep 30, 2011)

It probably has a lot of oil assets. The stock price is very similar to the price of oil over the last year.


----------



## alexei (Jul 2, 2012)

I'm a bit confused with this company. By looking at the quarterly balance sheet once can see that retained earnings have been negative for the past year and yet the company has consistently paid dividends:

As of 2012-03-31 As of 2011-12-31 As of 2011-09-30 As of 2011-06-30 As of 2011-03-31
Retained Earnings (Accumulated Deficit)	-1,652.19	-1,530.92	-1,324.46	-1,342.40	-1,349.93

The cash flow has also been negative for 2 our of 4 quarters:
Net Change in Cash	-44.41	-23.42	66.54	-22.23

How does this company pay its dividends then? I'm using Google Finance data and perhaps it's not a complete source of data.


----------

